# WES Assessment for Singapore Masters degree



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

Hi ...

I am sending my educational documents to WES for ECA. I have a masters degree from NUS. WES mentioned on its website that for Singapore university degrees, applicants can send directly to WES. However, there is another clause, where they mentioned that all higher education documents must be sent via institution. Totally confused.

Anyone from Singapore, had experienced doing the assessment for their Masters/Bachelors degree? Did you guys sent directly to WES to send via NUS/NTU?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

Anyone have any input? Specially people from Singapore


----------



## tun001757 (Jan 27, 2013)

I am also from Singapore But not NTU or NUS. Mine is Polytechnic. I asked the school to send my transcripts to them by paying the fees.

What you need to do is
1- fill up the WES online form and pay the fees
2- send the transcipts (copies) that you have to WES
3- ask the school to send their Seal transcripts to WES

WES will compare these 2 set and evaluate your qualification.


----------



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

tun001757 said:


> I am also from Singapore But not NTU or NUS. Mine is Polytechnic. I asked the school to send my transcripts to them by paying the fees.
> 
> What you need to do is
> 1- fill up the WES online form and pay the fees
> ...


I think there is no need to send same documents twice as its no where mentioned in WES requirements. Furthermore, i do not think this is how they are going to compare it. But have you already did that, did it work?

Was it in a sealed envelope?


----------



## tun001757 (Jan 27, 2013)

cfuture said:


> I think there is no need to send same documents twice as its no where mentioned in WES requirements. Furthermore, i do not think this is how they are going to compare it. But have you already did that, did it work?
> 
> Was it in a sealed envelope?



I just share with you how I did. You can do in your own way. I got my WES certifcate last week.


----------



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

tun001757 said:


> I just share with you how I did. You can do in your own way. I got my WES certifcate last week.


Hi tun001757,

I just called NUS Registrar. They also suggested same as what you have mentioned here. Thanks a lot for. I will follow same.

btw, are you able to get experience letters from your current & previous employers?


----------



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

cfuture said:


> Hi tun001757,
> 
> I just called NUS Registrar. They also suggested same as what you have mentioned here. Thanks a lot for. I will follow same.
> 
> btw, are you able to get experience letters from your current & previous employers?


Hi .. one more question, How did you mentioned the WES reference number when you yourself sent the degree & transcript to them? For institutes, we send a request form but not sure how to mention the reference no.


----------



## tun001757 (Jan 27, 2013)

cfuture said:


> Hi .. one more question, How did you mentioned the WES reference number when you yourself sent the degree & transcript to them? For institutes, we send a request form but not sure how to mention the reference no.


After you pay the money online, you will have the receipt. The receipt have reference no. You need to print and put it into the envelope. 

On the envelope, I still wrote the reference no.


----------



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

tun001757 said:


> After you pay the money online, you will have the receipt. The receipt have reference no. You need to print and put it into the envelope.
> 
> On the envelope, I still wrote the reference no.


Unfortunately, i could not take the printout of that receipt because it was mentioned on the screen that i will receive the email for the same. But, there was no email.

I will now include the order details in the envelop and will write wes ref on envelop. Hope it will work.


----------



## Iffi86 (Jul 15, 2014)

Please let me know do we need to attest the copy of the degree and send it to wes or we can send the copy of the degree without attestation? I am from NTU i have already requested the NTU to send my transcript to wes. But i am not sure with the degree requirement. Please help me ASAP.


----------



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

Iffi86 said:


> Please let me know do we need to attest the copy of the degree and send it to wes or we can send the copy of the degree without attestation? I am from NTU i have already requested the NTU to send my transcript to wes. But i am not sure with the degree requirement. Please help me ASAP.


Let NTU send the transcript+WES form in the sealed envelop and you send the degree+transcript+printout of wes order details. This is perfectly fine. 

I also did the same and my evaluation is already completed.


----------



## Iffi86 (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

Iffi86 said:


> Please let me know do we need to attest the copy of the degree and send it to wes or we can send the copy of the degree without attestation? I am from NTU i have already requested the NTU to send my transcript to wes. But i am not sure with the degree requirement. Please help me ASAP.


attestation not required.


----------

